# Server 2003 and Event Viewer Error



## b15101r14944a (Feb 24, 2014)

Hello

We have a Server 2003, I logged on as administrator account or administrator privilege, Event Viewer allows Save then Clear, but not Clear and save.


Steps: 



From the server, 
Event Viewer
Select Application
Clear All Events
Do you want to save Application before clearing?
Yes
Save Application As 
Message Clearing the event log failed because of the following error: Access is denied

From the server, 
Event Viewer
Select Application
Save log file as
Save
Then Clear

What would cause this to start? Save then Clear, when the Clearing then save worked?


Thanks
B.


----------



## Bhushanmulay (Mar 26, 2014)

Check the link might help...
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/888189


----------

